# 55 Schwinn American part out



## Schweirdo (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a post in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum. I am parting out my 55 American project. Parts are listed there and if you need other parts just ask. I might have them. Thanks

Steve


----------

